# looking for new lathe



## las3r (Oct 5, 2011)

hey guys im looking for a new lathe besides my mini lathe 7x12 any idea what to get looking to spend $1000-1200 

is this a good one ? 

http://www.lathemaster.com/LATHEMASTER8x14Lathe.htm

looking to use it for boring and threading/ and heatsinks for mag builds 

any sugestions would be great thanks


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 5, 2011)

That is one of those questions with no good answer. So much depends on what work you will do and what your limitations are.

It looks quite similar to my 9x20. Longer D mags will require the use of support. The mt3 spindle will allow a minimag or a surefire (using cr123a) to fit within the headstock, 

Dan


----------



## las3r (Oct 5, 2011)

what i want to do is bore out my mags to a 1D/re-thread them, and make custom pieces like my own heatsinks/cutting fins into the mag ect.... and different other flashlights and be able to cut copper also.....


----------



## BVH (Oct 5, 2011)

The proposed machine doesn't seem very much larger in size and capacity than what you already have. Consider raising your budget just a bit and maybe consider the Precision Matthews PM1127? Less than 2K delivered with stand + accessories and has a 1.5+" spindle bore - able to swallow a Mag D. MachineToolOnline {dot} com Quite a few people here on CPF have one of Matt's machines.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 5, 2011)

las3r said:


> what i want to do is bore out my mags to a 1D/re-thread them, and make custom pieces like my own heatsinks/cutting fins into the mag ect.... and different other flashlights and be able to cut copper also.....



If you are working ONLY with a 1D you do not need the bigger spindle. The body will be within the chuck ( assuming a sizable chuck)

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 5, 2011)

> consider the Precision Matthews PM1127? Less than 2K delivered with stand + accessories and has a 1.5+" spindle bore


+1

There's no substitute for a big bore spindle. An emergency job came in after 5:00 today to make a 13" shaft from 4140HT ... 1.5" diameter. One end external threaded, one end drilled & tapped, two key slots. Could have done it with a smaller lathe & steady rest but working right at the chuck jaws is so much easier & faster.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 6, 2011)

precisionworks said:


> +1
> 
> There's no substitute for a big bore spindle. <snip> Could have done it with a smaller lathe & steady rest but working right at the chuck jaws is so much easier & faster.



Like Barry said, the ease when you have a big bore is hard to duplicate. Then he points out that other than ease, there are techniques that make a perfectly suitable substitute. Steady rests move the support to somewhere nearer the toolpost. Various centers can support many different kinds of work, including tubes and solids.

In short, there are ways to do it, you just have to use the same techniques that you would use to do a 2 inch car axle on a lathe with a 1.75 inch bore. Bigger IS better if you can afford the space and money. If you can't afford both, then you trade your time and convenience for a lathe that will fit.

Here's close to what you will see with the 8x14 if you put a big chuck on it. (Note that a 6 inch chuck may be the biggest you can use on an 8x).

This is a 2 D maglite in a 6 inch chuck. I left the head on it to give perspective. The center hole of the chuck is around 1.7 inches. Note the leftmost 4 inches ( of 9 and a half) of the light are inside the chuck or the jaws, leaving 5 1/2 inches unsupported. That's a bit long BUT... if you are cutting it down to 1D then it's just big enough. You end up with very little unsupported compared to the diameter. I would cut it down first with a hacksaw or bandsaw then clean it up on the lathe.







If you go to a 7x12, the picture is different. The 4 inch chuck has a hole that is only an inch, so the chuck has to grip the light in the jaws. Here's the whole light (including head) in my 7x12. Of note is the tool post moves to the left just far enough to reach from end to end. You would not cut that far from the chuck without supporting the end of the light somehow.






The bullnose center is real big and is for supporting tubes. It centers on the inside lip of a tube.






And this shows one configuration where you could add decorative grooves or knurling to both ends of a 2 D Maglite in a 7x12 lathe. I was lazy and left my turning tool in the holder. 






And, of course, if you do not have a big enough chuck you can resort to the inside jaws on a 3 jaw scroll chuck. They grip the inside of the tube, but require support from the other end or it will tear loose.







Good luck with your search.

Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting a lathe so that you can do "your" own 1xD's is not a good idea, as it is far cheaper/easier to have somebody like Jesus Hernandez do the re-thread jobs for you for the 1 or 2, or 3 pieces you need, then keep using the smaller lathe for the heatsinks, smaller pieces etc..

Now, if you meant doing your own 1xD's to offer as a service, and/or you will be offering custom work in the 1xD size, meaning you will be doing a "lot" of work in the work envelope, them, then making an investment in a larger lathe makes sense. I know first hand, since that is "exactly" what I did, and for that work, you really need the 11x or 12x size lathe as you will get the best threads/finish if the threading is done close to the chuck's face, instead of several inches away from the chuck. Plus you say 1xD's now, but tomorrow it will be a 1.5D, or 1.75D, etc. - when doing custom work you will always want to have a larger machine than what you think you need.

After basically using a 7x, and then an 8x, I found that the "right" size lathe to work on "D" size Mags was the 12x, and that is still what I recommend if you are serious about it.

Will


----------



## las3r (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the input and the pics ill re-think on this may be just buy a bigger chuck and new tools for it


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 6, 2011)

las3r said:


> Thanks for all the input and the pics ill re-think on this may be just buy a bigger chuck and new tools for it



When shopping for a chuck, the limiting factor is the swing over the bed. The bigger the chuck the longer the jaws will be. When the jaws of my 4 inch chuck are fully extended they can hit the ways. This is, of course, a disaster. You will want to find a 5 inch chuck with a center hole that the light will fit in. That will be about as big as the lathe will allow.

A popular way to hold tubular work is an expanding mandrel. A mandrel will mount in the headstock taper in place of the chuck. It holds the light from the inside. Will has several fixtures just for dealing with Maglites that that he used on his 7x12 with great success. 

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 6, 2011)

> When shopping for a chuck, the limiting factor is the swing over the bed.


+1

My 14" swing machine will handle an 8" 3-jaw or a 10" 4-jaw. Swing & headstock bore are both important, which is why BVH said _"Consider raising your budget just a bit and maybe consider the Precision Matthews PM1127? Less than 2K delivered with stand + accessories and has a 1.5+" spindle bore - able to swallow a Mag D" _


----------



## BVH (Oct 6, 2011)

If the thought of getting a "Big & Heavy" lathe makes you nervous, uncomfortable, intimidated, you're not alone. I just went through that last month. If you read my thread dealing with finding my first lathe, you'll see that I was very intimidated by the thought of buying a huge machine... until I was able to physically go see Darkzeros' machine in-person. I just didn't want a huge machine taking up all the space in my neat and tidy garage. That all changed when I saw Wills' machine. And then everything that all the helpful folks here in the machinery forum said about getting the biggest machine that you can possibly afford and fit in your space, made perfect sense. I actually had an order in for the 1127 but as soon as I saw his larger machine, I changed my mind and order. I'm really glad I did.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-2.-Would-appreciate-comments-amp-suggestions.


----------



## Davo J (Oct 7, 2011)

A guy on another forum is looking at buying this one which looks a nice little lathe, but it is a bit more than your budget at $1695.
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/product/product_id/14795/product_name/11%22+x+26%22+Lathe+with+Stand+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true

Dave


----------



## BVH (Oct 7, 2011)

Some comparisons between that one and the PM1127. 150 vrs 50 RPM (PM). Only 1" spindle bore vrs 1.5" (PM). Looks like feed and threading share the same leadscrew. PM has 1 more speed/gearbox change knob and variable variably speed. The other unit doesn't indicate whether or not it has power cross feed. PM tailstock travel is 3.5" compared to 2.5". PM has 1.25" less compound travel. I thought the large bore 1127 was just under 2000 but it's $2300


----------



## cy (Oct 7, 2011)

las3r said:


> hey guys im looking for a new lathe besides my mini lathe 7x12 any idea what to get looking to spend $1000-1200
> 
> is this a good one ?
> 
> ...



where are you at? 

got a beautiful Southbend lathe with 9in swing, 36in bed with rare cast iron legs 
comes with four jaw, three jaw chucks and other tooling. almost no wear on lathe. 
original paper label is still on the chucks, there is so little wear. 
very compact setup, super solid setup with metal legs! takes up very little space. 

the 7x12 mini lathe listed above is a toy compared to the Southbend. 
the main catch is you've got to be close enough to pickup in person. 
lathe weight about 500lb, which is very light for a real lathe. 

$1250 picked up in Tulsa, OK .... PM your phone if interested


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you researched the serial number with SBL? Looks like either a model 205 or 405.


----------



## las3r (Oct 7, 2011)

i live in ohio and there is no good deals for a nice lathe that i see


----------



## cy (Oct 8, 2011)

precisionworks said:


> Have you researched the serial number with SBL? Looks like either a model 205 or 405.



not yet .. this lathe is actually cleaner than the Southbend I'm keeping. wish I had room for both lathes.


----------



## las3r (Oct 11, 2011)

does anyone have a video of there Precision Matthews PM1127 cutting on a mag or threading a mag >? or some other custom work


----------



## BVH (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure if you've seen this site yet, for smaller PM machines 11 to 12, give or take. No Mag work that I've seen. I think you need a Yahoo I.D. to get in.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bluemachining/messages


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 11, 2011)

Matt posted this: PM 1127VF running


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 11, 2011)

1127VF cutting


----------



## PEU (Oct 11, 2011)

The 1127VF looks to be a rebranding of the weiss 280vf, if that is the case, the electronic speed controller is a clone of the reliable KBIC-120, these clones die like butterflies, also the DC motor is borderline crap and also likes to die all of the sudden.

I used the lathe structure to build the CNC retrofit I posted weeks ago, 1st thing I did is get rid of the motor and speed controller and replaced it with a small 0.75HP 3phase motor + matching VFD, a combo that will last longer than the lathe itself, with many benefits like 1sec decel to stop and constant torque among many more. Kinda like what WQuiles did to his lathe.


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 12, 2011)

> these clones die like butterflies, also the DC motor is borderline crap and also likes to die all of the sudden.


+1 for the VFD and AC induction motor.

Thirty years ago it was common to see DC motors & controllers used in new equipment but the VFD combined with induction motor all but killed that market. There are still very nice DC motors made today but their cost is far more than a comparable AC motor - they are most often used in a direct drive application, many times as a gear motor setup, because of their smaller physical size.

If you think you may replace the motor & controller anyway, the PM1236 may be a better choice.


----------



## las3r (Oct 13, 2011)

found out i would have no space for the 1127vf ....it sucks but im still looking...

any comments on this one ?

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3536

and get a bigger chuck and a tail stock to hold a mag like gadget lover did on post #7 

i just dont like the deal because they dont include any tools ect... 

or just keep looking for a better lathe ?


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 13, 2011)

You might be able to get a 6 inch chuck but that would really be pushing it. It is common for a 10 inch machine to have a 6 inch chuck.


----------



## las3r (Oct 13, 2011)

yea but i hate to buy it and find out it will not work lol, and i dont want to buy Chinese junk only if i have to i just cant find any others


----------



## las3r (Oct 15, 2011)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/2570818344.html

think it will hold a mag lite ?


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 15, 2011)

las3r said:


> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/for/2570818344.html
> 
> think it will hold a mag lite ?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## las3r (Oct 15, 2011)

might of found me a used lathe its a Precision Matthews PM1127VF-LB model  normally $2300 and will be getting it for $1300 to 1500 picked up 


i was just going to buy a 7x14 lathe but they ran about 600 new, and then add a little bit bigger chuck, live center to hold a mag in place but it would of came kinda close what i can buy the used  PM1127VF-LB for and its a nicer machines


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 15, 2011)

Great choice! Glad to hear it.

Daniel


----------



## BVH (Oct 15, 2011)

You must have tidy'd up the garage to find the extra space! Congrats!!


----------



## las3r (Oct 15, 2011)

BVH said:


> You must have tidy'd up the garage to find the extra space! Congrats!!



Thanks i have one week to do that and lots of junk to throw away


----------

